# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Ai đổi chác vòng bi đầu 7 không nào?

## elenercom

Có ít vòng bi đầu 7 chủ yếu là có đuôi C, cấp chính xác P4 của NSK. Tình trạng là hàng tháo máy, sau khi ngâm rửa bằng dầu, được thổi sạch bằng khí nén nhà cụ Biết Tuốt đã trở nên trắng gì mà sáng thế, lại còn rất nhẹ và trơn, có đủ đôi đủ cặp. Tôi lôi chúng lên đây giao lưu. Các cụ xem có cái gì đổi chác ta giao dịch cho xôm chợ cuối năm nhé. Cụ thể có các chủng loại sau: 7009C, 7907C, 7005C, 7004C, 7001A và 7008A.

Máy điện thọi cùi quá, các cụ thông cảm nhé. Ngoài đời các em í trông đẹp hơn cơ.
Elenercom 0975536370

----------

Luyến

----------


## elenercom

Thêm cái  hình vòng bi 7008A. Em nó còn nguyên mỡ bò ợ. Quay cực êm

----------


## ktshung

7005 1 cặp bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## elenercom

7005C nhé cụ ktshung ạ. Cái này chỉ đổi chác cho zui thôi. Thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

> 7005C nhé cụ ktshung ạ. Cái này chỉ đổi chác cho zui thôi. Thanks


Bác thích đổi gì với em ko?

----------


## elenercom

Bác có gì chán rồi thì đề xuất nhé. Thanks




> Bác thích đổi gì với em ko?

----------

